# APHA & AQHA Shows



## Mocha26 (Oct 27, 2010)

Maybe this is a naive observation but i think it's just silly that "solid color paints" can show in APHA show but a paint cannot show at a AQHA show. So solid color paints that are double registered can show both & normal paints get the rear end of the deal. Anyone agree?


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Keep in mind that Solid Paints are still limited to only certain special APHA Solid Paint show classes....


----------



## Mocha26 (Oct 27, 2010)

Yeah but then shouldn't paints have a class at AQHA shows too then to be fair? I don't know, I just thought it was kind of not fair.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Zeke (Jun 27, 2010)

Why would the AQHA allow classes for horses that are outcropped and, according to their rules of registration, not quarter horses (at least not correct ones, who could pass on the genes for more outcrops which they do not want) to compete? Many of the outcropped QHs out there have a paint parent (not all I'm sure! Don't flame me...) and therefore can most likely be registered paint and shown through the APHA circuit. 

Maybe I'm totally off on that, someone is welcome to correct me nicely if I'm wrong. 

In my eyes, if the horse can't be registered with an organization due to it's rules (in this case a paint with too much white who doesn't have a quarter horse parent cannot be registered AQHA) then no...they can't be shown, that's not unfair that's just the rules. Go show else where, like APHA or Pinto or and open show. If you'd like to show at AQHA buy an AQHA registered horse. (sorry that that comes across snarky in print, I'm not trying to be mean.)


----------



## My Beau (Jan 2, 2009)

A solid paint is not a QH...


----------



## Mocha26 (Oct 27, 2010)

My horses mother is a reg quarter horse. & I do show at APHA & pinto I'm simply bringing up my opinion.I didn't want to get grilled
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Zeke (Jun 27, 2010)

I'm not trying to grill you, just ask you a logical question and give my honest opinion. 

Honest, no grilling...I even said sorry for the fact that post seems snarky!


----------



## Haley (Aug 18, 2009)

My Beau said:


> A solid paint is not a QH...


This.

They don't have classes for solid Paint and QH shows because.. they're Paints. Not QH's. Two separate breeds. UNLESS the horse is the product of two QH parents and before both APHA and AQHA changed their rules, and had to be registered as a Paint because it was a "crop out" due to having too much white.. you cannot register a Paint as a QH. Aside from the ones that have dual registry because of being crop-outs, a Paint =/= a QH.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Just out of curiosity for people's answers (and please don't comment if you know me because then you likely already know lol) ...

Is this mare a *Paint* or a *QH*?


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Here's her other side...


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Just curious what people will choose...then I'll post her sire and dam for you


----------



## Mocha26 (Oct 27, 2010)

Thanks all for the comments. next time i'll inform myself better before posting so i don't seem so stupid i guess.. & hoofprints in the sand,
my guess is a quarter horse. but obviously i don't know much


----------



## Zeke (Jun 27, 2010)

Hoofprints, I'm going to guess paint...

Mocha, don't get down on yourself and say you don't know much. It can be a confusing subject, look on the brightside that maybe you know something you didnt before. This forum is all about learning and sharing experienece!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

My Beau said:


> A solid paint is not a QH...


This pretty much sums it up.

Same reason a solid appy can not show at a QH show.




Mocha26 said:


> Thanks all for the comments. next time i'll inform myself better before posting so i don't seem so stupid i guess..


I am not sure what the attitude is all about.
You got no snarky answers. People were just answering your question. How did you expect people to answer?


Hoofprints, since I own an appy that everyone thinks is a paint I am going to guess paint just because.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Any more guesses?


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

LOL, I would guess but I already know :wink:.

My Beau said it in the simplest way. A solid paint isn't a QH. The breed shows are not about the color of the horse, they are about the registry that the horse is registered with according to it's bloodlines. A horse born of 2 paint parents is no less a paint even if they are born without a single white hair.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

*Paint or QH??  Here's the answer and most got it right!*

Alright for those of you who guessed that Sandie is a Paint, you are correct! Here are photos of her sire, who is an Overo and is registered with APHA, and her dam who is a buckskin QH registered with AQHA. Because her parents aren't BOTH QH's, she can't be registered with AQHA. Although, most of her bloodlines are QH so I tell people she's registered with APHA but she's basically a QH


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

Yes, Many Paints and QH have the same lineage. But they are 2 diffrent registries therefore they are 2 diffrent breeds and show at 2 diffrent shows. Plain and simple.


----------

